# 2 Year Labor/Workmanship Warranty



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

So I'm at the desk this afternoon, trying to rework my contracts*
I've noticed that some of the samples I have here, actual contracts, and by comments on forums such as this, that many painting contractors use a 2-year warranty on labor or workmanship

I've been using a one-year, and have not noticed anyone around here using a two-year, but enough of you guys/gals use a two-year to make me think I should write it in there

My question is:
What percentage of warranty claims are submitted after the one year mark, but before two years has elapsed?
Follow-ups: Of those, how many are legit and how many are bogus?

Thanks in advance for any info or advice



*I'm contemplating a move out of state so my new beefy contracts (thanks to PWG and HA :thumbsup: Thanks Guys!) need a little more  as per the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, but that's another thread. It is pretty fascinating how different the states are...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

This is no BS. I have had one call back in over 7 years. Remember, I am usually on site over 75% of the time. And that call back was peeling paint. It was actually the original paint was peeling down to the bare drywall. (Gee, who needs to prime anymore, apparently most homebuilders don't :no: ) seeing that my paint was securely adhered to the original layer, my a$$ was covered due to this paragraph. 

_*In the event that the substrate or any prior coating fails beneath what the Contractor has installed and/or applied, the Contractor will not be held liable for the failure of the substrate or any coating._

and the only reason my warranty is 2 years, is because everyone else uses a one year. It sets me apart from the others, adds *value* to my price. Hell, I've been toying with offering a 5 year warranty, but it kinda scares me. :w00t:


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

slickshift said:


> So I'm at the desk this afternoon, trying to rework my contracts*
> I've noticed that some of the samples I have here, actual contracts, and by comments on forums such as this, that many painting contractors use a 2-year warranty on labor or workmanship
> 
> I've been using a one-year, and have not noticed anyone around here using a two-year, but enough of you guys/gals use a two-year to make me think I should write it in there
> ...


We didn't have any claims yet.
We have a maintenance visit after one year and check things out.
A customer calling for a waranty claim is a great chance to show
how we stand behind our work. It's an opportunity.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool
Thanks guys
I did need some real world feedback, actual numbers, before throwing that in
I appreciate it


----------

